# Smiths W10 Qtz Oh Dear



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well I suppose it keeps a w10 wearable but it wouldn't "feel" right, would it?http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/British-milit...3QQihZ016QQcategoryZ31387QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/British-military-avi...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Will be interesting to see how much this goes for


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I bet this either sells to 'himself' because it wont get anywhere near his $275 buy it now price or it will 'no longer be available' ....

Shame as it looks like a great dial/hand donor watch.....


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This is at least the second time it's been up for auction, didn't sell the first time.


----------

